# Tamron 24-70 VC and 5d3



## Drizzt321 (Sep 10, 2013)

So...I've been wanting to buy the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC for a while, but had other priorities. I've rented it for the couple of times I need a 2.8 standard zoom and it was fine, but I didn't really have time to use it extensively and of course there is copy-to-copy variation. But, I've been seeing some reports of the 5d3 outer AF points not working as well with the Tamron (vs Canon 24-70 v2), and have experienced myself that AF Servo sometimes doesn't track so well near the edge of the frame. That, however, was in crappy (and changing) lighting conditions inside where any camera (well, maybe not the 1DX) would struggle.

So, I'm probably going to be renting the Canon 24-70 v2 for next week for comparison, but I'm interested in hearing from those who own the Tamron and 5d3 to tell me about their experiences since there's currently a $100 MIR going on for it for Sept, which with my CC points back I can get for just under $1K. Less if I sell off my 2nd 24-105 which I might just do.

So has the outer AF points been a problem on the 5d3? Performance otherwise been good?


----------



## MLfan3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> So...I've been wanting to buy the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC for a while, but had other priorities. I've rented it for the couple of times I need a 2.8 standard zoom and it was fine, but I didn't really have time to use it extensively and of course there is copy-to-copy variation. But, I've been seeing some reports of the 5d3 outer AF points not working as well with the Tamron (vs Canon 24-70 v2), and have experienced myself that AF Servo sometimes doesn't track so well near the edge of the frame. That, however, was in crappy (and changing) lighting conditions inside where any camera (well, maybe not the 1DX) would struggle.
> 
> So, I'm probably going to be renting the Canon 24-70 v2 for next week for comparison, but I'm interested in hearing from those who own the Tamron and 5d3 to tell me about their experiences since there's currently a $100 MIR going on for it for Sept, which with my CC points back I can get for just under $1K. Less if I sell off my 2nd 24-105 which I might just do.
> 
> So has the outer AF points been a problem on the 5d3? Performance otherwise been good?



I had the Tamron VC and kind of liked it initially, but now, I hate it.
it build extremely poorly, the zoom ring wobbles and feels very cheap.
focuses very slowly on most of bodies, even on the 5D3.
the center resolution is good even wide open but edges are soft even when stopped down to 4.
the Lo-CA is quite pronounced and hard to fix in PP.
the barrel distortion at 24mm is really bad.
the VC does not work as promised , it is much less effective than the IS in the 24-105mm or 24-70f4IS.
I compare it to the Canon 24-70mm f2.8LISMKii lens , I found the Canon vastly better in always.
so, I sold it and got the Canon.
I am basically biased against Sigma , Tamron and Rokkinon , but honestly there is nothing better than the 24-70mmf2.8L ii lens in this rage.

Note: the Tamron 24-70mm is not true 24-70mm lens , it is like 23-64mm f2.8.


----------



## candyman (Sep 11, 2013)

You can read about performance here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11251.0


Images produced by this lens here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7030.0


I do not have problems with the outer AF points. This was discussed in this forum also. Just can't find the thread.


----------



## rjhigh (Sep 11, 2013)

I had the outer focus point problems that you speak of on my 5D3 with the Tamron 24-70. I sent it in 3 times, the 3rd time with my 5d3, and they still didn't correct the problem. They told me that they couldn't find anything wrong with the lens and it tested fine. They finally replaced my lens with a new one, which has the same problem on my 5D. I don't know if it is only on certain 5Ds, or what, since Tamron stated they couldn't duplicate the problem I was having. I'm skeptical about the knowledge of their customer service, though. When I referred to shooting in portrait and landscape ORIENTATION while testing the problem, they told me that I should try shooting in Manual mode.


----------



## candyman (Sep 11, 2013)

rjhigh said:


> I had the outer focus point problems that you speak of on my 5D3 with the Tamron 24-70. I sent it in 3 times, the 3rd time with my 5d3, and they still didn't correct the problem. They told me that they couldn't find anything wrong with the lens and it tested fine. They finally replaced my lens with a new one, which has the same problem on my 5D. I don't know if it is only on certain 5Ds, or what, since Tamron stated they couldn't duplicate the problem I was having. I'm skeptical about the knowledge of their customer service, though. *When I referred to shooting in portrait and landscape ORIENTATION while testing the problem, they told me that I should try shooting in Manual mode.*




Yikes!
That servicecenter should be reported. Isn't there another servicecenter that you can address?


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 11, 2013)

All of this is exactly why I went with the Canon Ef 24-70 f/2.8 II.

The Tamron is a nice lens, but there is a lot of issues that I have read about. Even with their great warranty I don't necessarily trust their service centers.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2013)

I got my copy second hand off craiglist for 800$. Its good enough for me and so far, I like it. It will replace my 24-105L.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I got my copy second hand off craiglist for 800$. Its good enough for me and so far, I like it. It will replace my 24-105L.



I thought you will stay only prime lenses. ;D
Anyway, I have no problem with AF. The lens build is very sturdy, and this is my first time to hear wobbles zoom ring. The outer focus point is working well on One-Shot mode. I will try AI Serve mode this weekend and post my test.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2013)

cliffwang said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I got my copy second hand off craiglist for 800$. Its good enough for me and so far, I like it. It will replace my 24-105L.
> ...



I did, until I saw this for 800$. Why not?


----------



## ddl (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine was slow to focus and then the AF totally died. I've also read on LensRentals that some of these lenses have glued in elements that fall out of place so build quality may be part of the reason it's half the price of the Canon but with VC included.

I got the 24-70 f/2.8 II as I didn't want to try another Tamron (maybe not fair to them). With the Canon I know all the points focus quickly and accurately on my 5D3.


----------

